# Fix "press thumbs up" bug during fast forward!



## johnk (Oct 11, 2004)

Maybe I'm the only person seeing this, and maybe this isn't the right place to mention it, but it happens too often and really annoys me.

Here are the steps:
- Fast forward through commercials
- Happen to stop on a commercial promoting a show with one of those "Press thumbs up" icons where you can choose to record that show
- While that show's commercial is running, then press fast forward again to continue skipping the commercials

Expected:
- "Press thumbs up" icon goes away as soon as that show's commercial is gone

Actual:
- "Press thumbs up" stays on screen until you manually make it go away. Even when you get back to your recorded program, it stays on screen. Pretty much the only way to make it go away is to press thumbs up and select "do not record this showing".

Please fix this! Very annoying!

Thanks,
John


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

I get it too, Series 2, 540xx model.

The only way to make it go away seems to be to Press Thumbs Up, then select cancel/ignore.

It's like it isn't seeing the "clear icon signal" and there is no timeout.


----------



## yostmatt (Apr 6, 2005)

I had the same problem. I will have to try the cancel/clear.

thanks,


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

1. This is indeed not the correct place. This is for feature suggestions to TiVo. For problems the help forum, or one of the others, is more appropriate.

2. This is a known bug. TiVo is aware of it. In the meantime, as stated, pressing Clear will dismiss the tag.


----------

